# 12" Leigh Super Jig



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

G'Day All,
I'm after some advice & direction on learning how to setup & use a dovetailing jig.
I've purchased a secondhand un-used 12" Leigh Super Jig.
I'm waiting for its delivery as the bloke I bought it from has misplaced the "manual" and the "instructional DVD plus a few of the small parts.
He's currently sorting the small parts out before he posts it to me.
I think another mate is posting me a copy of the "manual" and the "instructional DVD".
What I'd appreciate is some information on setting up and using a dovetail jig.
I know that's a board question, but whatever anyone can offer, thank you.
Cheers, crowie


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

crowie said:


> G'Day All,
> I'm after some advice & direction on learning how to setup & use a dovetailing jig.
> I've purchased a secondhand un-used 12" Leigh Super Jig.
> I'm waiting for its delivery as the bloke I bought it from has misplaced the "manual" and the "instructional DVD plus a few of the small parts.
> ...


Here is a link to the user manual. Scroll down to Super Jigs User Guide 12/11. There are four pdf files that you can download.

Leigh Industries - Joining Tradition With Today


----------



## Ozziespur (May 29, 2012)

I've asked this question elsewhere but failed to get a response.

Is there any difference (other than the addditional jigs and the ability to rout larger work) between the 12" superjig and the larger 18" and 24" ??

I'm looking to buy one of these superjigs but don't think I'd make sufficient use of the extra jigs to warrant the extra cost for the larger 2 jigs. But if they have any other advanteges I'd be interested in hearing about them. I've looked on Leigh's site.

Any feeback appreciated.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You should contact Leigh. Their technical support is great. I'm sure they could send you anything that is missing, including the manual and training DVD, for very little money. Their manuals are all available on their website in Acrobat format ( .pdf ) so you can download the manual and read it while waiting for the printed version. There are also training videos on Youtube. I know, I like to have the original manual and DVD too, but these will get you by until the real ones arrive.

Charley


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you all for the assistance.
Found the website.
Contacted Leigh.
Much appreciated, Cheers.....


----------



## Ozziespur (May 29, 2012)

Ozziespur said:


> I've asked this question elsewhere but failed to get a response.
> 
> Is there any difference (other than the addditional jigs and the ability to rout larger work) between the 12" superjig and the larger 18" and 24" ??
> 
> ...


* Sigh *

I give up. :agree:


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

When you make drawer sides you need to make a right and a left. Positioning the tails so that the slot for the drawer bottom falls in the middle of the tail makes for the best appearance. Having a 24" jig lets you set up and cut both sides of a drawer up to 12" high at the same time. Sure, each can be cut on a 12" jig, but that requires a second setup for the second side and if one side isn't cut right when you get to assembly you will have a difficult time duplicating the original setup to make a replacement side.
Doing any joints that are wider than 12", such as the corner of a toy box, will be very difficult to do on a 12" jig. You could make two 12" boxes and stack glue them together, but the dovetail pattern would likely not look right.
There are probably more instances, but these are the only two that I have run into. I'm very glad that I bought my D4R.

Charley


----------



## Ozziespur (May 29, 2012)

CharleyL said:


> When you make drawer sides you need to make a right and a left. Positioning the tails so that the slot for the drawer bottom falls in the middle of the tail makes for the best appearance. Having a 24" jig lets you set up and cut both sides of a drawer up to 12" high at the same time. Sure, each can be cut on a 12" jig, but that requires a second setup for the second side and if one side isn't cut right when you get to assembly you will have a difficult time duplicating the original setup to make a replacement side.
> Doing any joints that are wider than 12", such as the corner of a toy box, will be very difficult to do on a 12" jig. You could make two 12" boxes and stack glue them together, but the dovetail pattern would likely not look right.
> There are probably more instances, but these are the only two that I have run into. I'm very glad that I bought my D4R.
> 
> Charley


Thanks for the feedback Charley. I would love a D4R but the cost is beyond my budget @ AUD679.00. I'd have to wait for 6+ months to get enough cash together to purchase one (which is possible I suppose). Anyway, thanks for the heads up. Much appreciated.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Charley has reiterated the point I made in an earlier response for you at WWF, about being able to simultaneously lay out opposing sides wider than 6inches for doing drawers etc, and I previously had mentioned decorative templates being available for the larger sizes of Super Jig, and the D4 Family.

To the best of my knowledge, The SJ family all use the same chassis extrusion and end plates, and only vary in working length and availability of additional templates.

The D4 family use different construction, and the standard dovetail finger set uses half fingers, ( allows you to custom select pin and tail widths) whereas the SJ family use full fingers, restricting the layout options.


----------

